# Starting SG for a fruit wine, that can't be accurate can it?



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Starting SG for a fruit wine, that can't be accurate can it?

I'm assuming its not accurate since the sugar in the fruit is not dissolved into the liquid, can anyone confirm or gainsay that?

And if its not accurate how do you adjust for it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

What are you talking about? Give us details, what fruit? What was the sg? What are you shooting for? Have you added any sugar?


----------



## BobF (Jan 1, 2011)

I crush the fruit, add water, sulfite and pectic enzyme. Wait 24 hours, stir, THEN measure/adjust SG. Prolly still not perfect, but pretty darn close!


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Personally, I'm doing raisins. Which aren't really a fruit fruit, however 8oz contains 150g of sugar.


----------



## BobF (Jan 1, 2011)

I still think 24 hours with PE will do the trick for you


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Personally, I'm doing raisins. Which aren't really a fruit fruit, however 8oz contains 150g of sugar.



Still no details. Do you own a hydrometer yet?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Still no details. Do you own a hydrometer yet?



Yep, I'm at 1.082 now, this after I added inverted sugar, apple concentrate base.

I'm shooting for 1.086 or so.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Yep, I'm at 1.082 now, this after I added inverted sugar, apple concentrate base.
> 
> I'm shooting for 1.086 or so.



1.086 might be a bit high, I would go fo 1.0845


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> 1.086 might be a bit high, I would go fo 1.0845



Ok, I'll add some water.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

Perfect, use RO water at about 74.5* and stir.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> 1.086 might be a bit high, I would go fo 1.0845




Dan, are you kidding me?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

Wade, I take what I do very serious. I am not quiet sure what you're refering to. As long as it is stirred counter clockwise all will be well.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Wade, I take what I do very serious. I am not quiet sure what you're refering to. As long as it is stirred counter clockwise all will be well.



I'm in Australia right now, do I want to stir it clockwise then?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope only toilets are effected south of the equator.


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2011)

abefroman said:


> I'm in Australia right now, do I want to stir it clockwise then?



Abe, why are you saying you are in Australia? You are posting from Addison, IL


----------



## Catfish (Jan 1, 2011)

he was being sarcastic


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2011)

Catfish said:


> he was being sarcastic



Who was being sarcastic?


----------



## Catfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Abe was being sarcastic


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2011)

oh, well thanks for clarifying that Catfish, I would have thought Abe would have come on and commented.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Julie said:


> Abe, why are you saying you are in Australia? You are posting from Addison, IL



I'm connecting via a proxy.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Now a different subject, adding PE and sulfit at same time will effect the effectiveness of the PE. I stagger them 24 hours *hehehe I said stagger* And WTF 1.086. is to high but 1.0845 isn't????? Damn brain surgeon here. 1.086 would be fine if I was making it. Heck no dont water it down and F-Pak at end if AC is to high


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jan 1, 2011)

Wonderful Posts, enjoyed it.

Semper Fi


----------



## BobF (Jan 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Now a different subject, adding PE and sulfit at same time will effect the effectiveness of the PE. I stagger them 24 hours *hehehe I said stagger* And WTF 1.086. is to high but 1.0845 isn't????? Damn brain surgeon here. 1.086 would be fine if I was making it. Heck no dont water it down and F-Pak at end if AC is to high


 
I used to believe in staggering PE 12 hours behind sulfite. Then Luc demonstrated that PE is uninhibited by sulfite at the levels we use in wine.

My last 6 or 8 batches have been done without staggering, with no differences noted.

YMMV


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2011)

nice to know, thank you. I love it whyen people who post from experience


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2011)

abefroman said:


> I'm connecting via a proxy.



what do you mean connecting via a proxy? Are you posting from Australia cuz I'm not seeing how that is possible? If so why did Catfish come on and say you were being sarastic?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> And WTF 1.086. is to high but 1.0845 isn't????? Damn brain surgeon here. 1.086 would be fine if I was making it. Heck no dont water it down and F-Pak at end if AC is to high



 But are you using RO water and stirring in the correct direction. That makes a difference.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Julie, Proxy servers allow you to hide your location and ID in some cases. Use of them is very common in the illegal software world, hacking world, and countries that block access to sites they dont like. They still work well for something but law enforcement can trace around them these days. Proxy server from public hot spot is the way to hide from them


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> But are you using RO water and stirring in the correct direction. That makes a difference.


 Well I just flushed the toilet and am stirring it the right way . Did you say use toilet water


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Julie, Proxy servers allow you to hide your location and ID in some cases. Use of them is very common in the illegal software world, hacking world, and countries that block access to sites they dont like. They still work well for something but law enforcement can trace around them these days. Proxy server from public hot spot is the way to hide from them



Hacking? What's that?


```
uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
```


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Well I just flushed the toilet and am stirring it the right way . Did you say use toilet water



lol


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Julie, Proxy servers allow you to hide your location and ID in some cases. Use of them is very common in the illegal software world, hacking world, and countries that block access to sites they dont like. They still work well for something but law enforcement can trace around them these days. Proxy server from public hot spot is the way to hide from them



Thanks Mike, I see a lot of that with the spammers we get, I just didn't think members would be using the same tactics.


----------



## Catfish (Jan 1, 2011)

This is too funny


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Hacking? What's that?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



There are 10 types of people in this world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 1, 2011)

Now that is funny as all get out, I learned to program back in late 70's all hose stupid punch cards


abefroman said:


> There are 10 types of people in this world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 2, 2011)

being a "former" hacker meant spending 2 days a row in MS server room is Redmond this week killed me. Spent the week before in Googles server room. Now I could hardly keep my hands off the mouse


----------

